# Anyone out there ready for hardwater



## sodakode (Nov 16, 2006)

whos ready for hardwater? what is gunna be hot this year? what is the new equipment?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I've gotten the itch somethin' terrible this year. I very rarely think ice until the waterfowl season is over, But I'm ready to go now  .
No new toys so far, but I am kicking around the idea of a drop down house. I miss spending the night on the ice and I'm tired of guys with the drop-downs being up and fishing faster than me in my trap. 
Should be another banner year on the big lake!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> I've gotten the itch somethin' terrible this year. I very rarely think ice until the waterfowl season is over, But I'm ready to go now  .
> No new toys so far, but I am kicking around the idea of a drop down house. I miss spending the night on the ice and I'm tired of guys with the drop-downs being up and fishing faster than me in my trap.
> Should be another banner year on the big lake!


I know of a good place where you should put a permanent. 

I'm thinking about first ice a lot lately.....


----------



## sodakode (Nov 16, 2006)

ya i am totally ready for the hardwater!!! but i have been kickin around the idea of gettin a fl-20 they look pretty awsome


----------

